# Fuck you guys, I'm a bear.



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2010)

Name: Sic Scio ("Thus I know". Feel free to correct my Latin)
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Sloth bear
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 140 lbs

Appearance: Average height and weight. Not especially masculine looking, but not feminine either.
- Hair and fur: Mostly clack with some cream colored markings.
- Markings: Cream muzzle, moon-shaped chest marking, cream colored paws.
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: pink paw pads and nose.

Behavior and Personality: Basically me. Lazy, a bit naive, shy, affectionate, curious, spacey. 

Likes: 
Dislikes:

Clothing/Personal Style: Always wears glasses, likes going shirtless but wears cargo pants. Also likes collars.
Picture: See avatar, working on a sketch. 

Goal: Survive, possibly.
Profession: Unemployed.
Personal quote: "I don't get it."
Theme song: She's Just Oblivious 
Birthdate: September 25th
Star sign: Libra

Favorite person: Alessa 
Least liked person: None
Friends: Alessa, Satyrn
Relations: none
Enemies: none
Significant other: Alessa/rigor
Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 27, 2010)

You posted this here why?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> You posted this here why?


Try looking at the threads around here :/


----------



## quayza (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2010)

quayza said:


> Nice.


Thanks! I think I like this one a lot. x3


----------



## quayza (Jan 27, 2010)

So are all these details when it comes to people characters simply made up or reflect about yourself etc. Still learning few thing.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 27, 2010)

No really is this a joke.
Why the fucking fuck do you fucking change your fucking fursona of fuck every fucking single fucking shit day fuck fuckers niglet.

idk why I'm pissy today >:c


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> No really is this a joke.
> Why the fucking fuck do you fucking change your fucking fursona of fuck every fucking single fucking shit day fuck fuckers niglet.
> 
> idk why I'm pissy today >:c


Because I am terribly indecisive and I hate dittos.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Because I am terribly indecisive and I hate dittos.


 http://forums.furaffinity.net/search.php?searchid=1501976


----------



## quayza (Jan 27, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> No really is this a joke.
> Why the fucking fuck do you fucking change your fucking fursona of fuck every fucking single fucking shit day fuck fuckers niglet.
> 
> idk why I'm pissy today >:c



If you had coffee thats one reason.


----------

